# Spellchecker.



## arnisador

As many of you have noticed, this forum has no spellchecker. The underlying software has had one in the past and likely will have one again in the future, but currently there is no spellcheck available.

We've looked at add-ins before, both for the forum (currently not available) and for individuals, and have tried some. One that Mr. Hubbard and I are trying now, that is for IE 5+ only, is at:
http://www.iespell.com

You download a file and get a spellcheck button on your IE toolbar. At your request it checks your subject line and message (and, unfortunately, the code entrance line--add "vBcode" to the dictionary to make this go away for most of you). It's *free* for personal use.

We'll continue to look for an integrated tool for MartialTalk.com. For now, while we cannot officially recommend a product nor vouch for its suitability for your machine, this one seems to meet Mr. Hubbard's and my needs as posters, and you may wish to look into it.


----------



## arnisador

Has anyone else tried this? It works for me, though I rarely make use of it.


----------



## KenpoGirl

I haven't tried it.

It's just as easy to cut and paste onto a word file and check for spelling there.  LOL not that it stops us making mistakes anywise.


----------



## DWright

Arnisador,

I'm sorry it took me so long to reply.  I have been using this spell check since you posted the link.  Not only do I use it on MT, I use it on all my web based business.

Thanks for finding it.


----------



## arnisador

I don't use it often but I find it handy for when I do want it!


----------



## Laevolus

Well, I just installed it and it seems to work fine for me so far.

Nice link, thanks for that


----------



## RevelationX

Laevolus said:
			
		

> Well, I just installed it and it seems to work fine for me so far.
> 
> Nice link, thanks for that


For those of you who have AOL, here is what I do. It is very easy. 

Highlight your entire post and right click over it.  Choose Copy.

Go to "Write Mail" in your AOL browser. Right Click on the main body of the window.  Choose Paste.  

Right Click main body again. Choose Spell Check. Run check.

Then highlight the correctly spelled text. Right Click. Choose Copy.

Right Click Main body of Martial Talk window. Choose Paste.

Submit Post.


Hope this helps. Take Care and Happy Training.


----------



## still learning

Hello, I just use the book "Instant Spelling Dictionary" ,hard part is knowing the first two to three letters of the word you need.. Words only no explaintions. Small book,easy to handle. For those who are computor illiterate? .....won.. bei.. AH' o..ha.......(.one big Aloha)!!


----------



## Tgace

I have TinySpell on my computer. Its free and it checks everything I type.


----------



## pakua

Wel I dont nede it becus i lernt to spel propply at skul wen i waz litll.


----------



## Oak Bo

pakua said:
			
		

> Wel I dont nede it becus i lernt to spel propply at skul wen i waz litll.


 Mee 2 cuz I ussed huked on fonix


----------

